# Scripts



## jrobi25 (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone know if any of the scripts (powerboost,3G turbocharger,kick ass kernel) are worth using/work with 1.9.16?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Depends. I would try it stock MIUI for a bit. It is blazing fast.  And I have always seen worse battery life with kickass kernel.. I think he is working on a compatible powerboost script though


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

"Burncycle said:


> Depends. I would try it stock MIUI for a bit. It is blazing fast.  And I have always seen worse battery life with kickass kernel.. I think he is working on a compatible powerboost script though


I'm testing it right now  will be uploaded shortly


----------



## jrobi25 (Aug 3, 2011)

"BMc08GT said:


> I'm testing it right now  will be uploaded shortly


Awesome sauce...


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

"jrobi25 said:


> Awesome sauce...


Don't know if noticed but on page 56 of my thread I put out the fix for MIUI-GB


----------

